# Dell Studio 15 - C2D T6500 - 4GB - 320GB HDD - Radeon 4570 512MB - BEWERTUNG



## Cyprus (19. September 2009)

Moin moin,

ich suche z.Z. ein Notebook fürs Studium. Neben Arbeiten möchte ich gelegentlich auch darauf Spielen. Jetzt sticht mir das neue DELL-Angebot mit 629€ - 5% Rabatt = *597,55€*
Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombination? Preis / Leistung i.O.?


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

Sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber schau dir auch die Geschäftsmodelle von Compaq, Dell oder Lenovo an.


----------



## Cyprus (20. September 2009)

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 85€ für ein 9Zellen-Akku?!
Wie ist die Laufzeit mit 6 Zellen und mit 9Zellen? Ich will es ja im Studium nutzen.

FARBEN UND DESIGNS    Black chainlink    ändern
PROZESSOR    Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T6500 (2.1GHz, 800MHz, 2MB)    ändern
MICROSOFT-BETRIEBSSYSTEM    Original Windows Vista® Home Premium SP1 64 Bit -Deutsch    ändern
OFFICE SOFTWARE    Microsoft® Works 9.0 - Deutsch    ändern
HARDWARE SUPPORT    1 Jahr begrenzter Service - Abhol- und Reparaturservice    ändern
SCHÜTZEN SIE IHREN NEUEN PC    McAfee® Security Centre – Schutz für 15 Monate – Deutsch    ändern
LCD    15,6-Zoll-WXGA-LED-Breitbild-Display (1.366 x 768), mit TrueLife™    ändern
ARBEITSSPEICHER    4.096 MB 800 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2 x 2.048]    ändern
FESTPLATTE    320-GB-SATA-Festplatte (5.400 1/min)    ändern
GRAFIKKARTE    512 MB ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4570    ändern
OPTISCHE LAUFWERKE    Internes DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk mit automatischem Einzug, einschließlich Software    ändern
HAUPTAKKU    Lithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 6 Zellen und 56 Wh    ändern
WIRELESS-NETZWERKVERBINDUNG    Intel WiFi Link 5100-Mini-Karte, halbe Höhe (802.11 a/b/g/n, 1 x 2)    ändern
BLUETOOTH    Kein Bluetooth-Upgrade    ändern
WEBKAMERA    Integrierte 2,0-Megapixel-Webkamera    ändern


----------



## v3rtex (20. September 2009)

Der Aufpreis auf einen 9 Zellen Akkut lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall.

Benutze selbst ein Studio 15 mit diesem 9 Zell Akku, und war begeistert wie lange das Ding durchhält. 
Im Internet/Office Betrieb mit WLAN und Musik hat der Akku bei mir knapp 8 Stunden durchgehalten.

Du musst natürlich auch beachten, dass mit dem 9 Zell Akku das Notebook im Gegensatz zum 6 Zell Akku hinten etwas angehoben wird.
Um genau zu sein steht die hintere Seite des Notebooks 1cm höher als mit dem Standard Akku.

Bin seit dem Kauf meines Dell's im Fabruar 09 rundum zufrieden 

Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir gerne mal ein Bild machen.


----------



## Cyprus (20. September 2009)

Ja mach mal bitte ein paar Bilder vom Akku, der Tastatur, und bitte mal vom Schanier. Wäre echt klasse! In der Notebookkategorie hat das Studio15 nämlich schwarze Tasten. Wenn ich es in den Warenkorb lege hat es allerdings ales in silber.
Am besten wäre es, wenn alles in schwarz ist und der Deckel in diesem Grün!


----------



## p00nage (20. September 2009)

hi mich interessiert dieses book auch  nur hätte da noch ne frage   reicht die leistung um WOW zu spielen ? ^^


----------



## Cyprus (20. September 2009)

Ja, aufjedenfall! Ich tippe auf mind. alles auf mittel.


----------



## v3rtex (21. September 2009)

Bitteschön, hier die gewünschten Bilder


----------



## Cyprus (22. September 2009)

Vielen vielen Dank!
Wie sieht es mit dem draußen arbeiten aus? Wie sehr spiegelt es. Ich hatte bisher noch nie ein glare Display.
Lohnt sich das Full HD upgrade? Könnte ich es dann auch ohne qualitätsverlust auf 1440x900 runterstellen, falls es mir zu groß ist?! Oder Reicht die normale Auflösung? die *x768 schreckt mich ab, da mich das immer an Monsterauflösungen von früher erinnert. Und ich bin ja nicht blind.


----------



## v3rtex (22. September 2009)

Also spiegeln tut es, und wie 
Mir ist das persönlich aber relativ egal und man kann auch damit leben.

Die Auflösung lässt sich ohne Probleme auch auf niedrigere Werte einstellen, ist ja eigentlich bei jedem vernünftigen PC so.
1.367 x 768 Pixel reichen meiner Meinung nach völlig aus, ich stell zwar selbst immer eine der größten Auflösungen bei meinen Computern ein, jedoch passt das optimal zum Studio 15.


----------



## p00nage (22. September 2009)

also meine sis hat des bessere display und finde es nicht schlecht jedoch lohnt sich es. meine freundin will nun auch nen dell studio 15 aber sollte man als cpu den t6500 nehmen oder für 30€ mehr den P7350 weil der P8600 kommt mit 130€ extra zu teuer


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. September 2009)

Also wenn du für den P7350 nur 30 Euro mehr zahlst, dann nimm den, der ist schneller hat mehr Cache und auch die niedrigere TDP. Auf ein Full-HD Display würd ich verzichten, das funktioniert nur ohne LED und verbraucht nur mehr Strom, zumal man bei 15Zoll@Full HD eh nichts erkennt.

@TE: Sonst hast du ja glaub ich alles drin, kannst du das McAfee-Zeug nicht rausnehmen lassen? Sonst naja viel falsch machen kann man da ja nicht, fands krass, dass die 1. Generation (die hab ich) so schnell überarbeitet wurde - mehr Pixel, endlich mal 64bit OS und 9 Zellen Akku für über 20Euro weniger Zuzahlung -.- Achja und auf jedenfall den dicken Akku kaufen, sonst kannst du dir auch so ein 08/15 ASUS Book oder so holen


----------



## Cyprus (23. September 2009)

Dann würd ich deiner Schwester raten heute noch zuzuschlagen, denn das Angebot gilt nurnoch bis heute!
Sicherheitszeug und Software allgemein kann man natürlich abwählen.


----------



## p00nage (24. September 2009)

bei dell ist eig immer nen angebot und wenn halt ma ne woche pause dazwischen ist machts ja nix ^^


----------



## orca113 (27. September 2009)

Ich bin auch Besitzer dieses Dell nur in meiner Variante hat es eine HD3450 und ich würde nicht auf diese Full HD Auflösung aufrüsten denn meiner Meinung nach geht dann die Grafikkate in die Knie wenn du mal ein Spielchen machen willst.  Die 1367x768 sind total ok und sehen tol aus (wen ich auf dem 15,4" MSI meiner Eltern was mache mit 1200 mal 800... naja.) Der 6 Zellen Akku meines Studio 15 ist für mich ok,ehrlich gesagt bin ich erstaunt wie lange der durchhält abe ich denke der Aufpreis zum 9 zellen "Tank" ist ok und macht noch mobiler als es eh schon ist. Meiner Meinung hat das Studio 15 nur einen Nachteil und der ist das Gewicht aber sonst würde ich dieses NB jedem anderen in der Preislasse vorziehen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. September 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung hat das Studio 15 nur einen Nachteil und der ist das Gewicht aber sonst würde ich dieses NB jedem anderen in der Preislasse vorziehen.



Das versteh ich jetzt aber nicht ganz: ich komme mit 9-Zellen Akku auf nicht einmal 2.9kg, wenn ich mir so andere 15,4er/15,6" anschaue, die wiegen zu 90% alle 2.8-3.0kg (mit 6-Zellen Akku!), von daher ist das doch voll im Rahmen.


----------



## orca113 (28. September 2009)

Ne ne,also meine beiden MSIs vorher waren ein gutes Stück leichter. (Das war das erste worüber sich meine Freundin beklagt hat) Mir kommt das Studio 15 in der tat sehr schwer vor.


----------

